# [Technik-Ratgeber] PS5-Spiele - die besten Games für Playstation 5 im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (5. Februar 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] PS5-Spiele - die besten Games für Playstation 5 im Test*

						Die Playstation 5 hat eine neue Spiele-Generation eingeläutet. Befeuert von enormer Rechenpower, superschneller SSD und innovativem Dualsense-Controller erleben wir eine neue Art von Videospielen. Wir haben alle Games für die Playstation 5 getestet und zeigen die besten PS5-Spiele.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] PS5-Spiele - die besten Games für Playstation 5 im Test*


----------



## manimani89 (5. Februar 2021)

bin gespannt wie schnell die ssd wirklich ist. glaub kaum das die über 2500mbit schafft wenn man die tests gegen die xbox ansieht


----------

